# Magnets ruin Cell Phone?



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I just bought a new jacket that has magnet pocket closures.

It came with a little tag saying, keep cell phones, GPS, and other electronic devices at least 2 feet away, otherwise they might be damaged.

I've had a Drake jacket for two years, and always put my cell phone in my magnet pocket, so far with no problems.

But maybe this magnet in my new jacket is more powerful.

*Does anyone know if this is really an issue, or am I okay to put my cell phone in my magnet pocket?*


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well if they said not to dont. but i dont know i keep my cell on top of my speaker box and its got some BIG MAGNETS find and old crap phone turn it on and throw it in for a day or two


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I doubt an issue for a phone. But a credit card it could scramble the info and make it unreadable if the magnet touched the magnetic back of the card. CDs/DVDs it could do the same.

They put that tag on so they are not sued. As sooner or later it'll happen, and they'll get sued why didn't you tell me, and they can say, we did, so not our fault. Most tags and instruction with the "safety" stuff is all about minmizing law suits from the shister lawyers out there, like the McDonalds cup all say "warning --hot coffee" now over that lasuit in AZ becuase a woman spilled hot coffee on here crotch and was awarded over a Million $ a few years back. Oh yeah, law suit prevention is what it is.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> *I doubt an issue for a phone. * But a credit card it could scramble the info and make it unreadable if the magnet touched the magnetic back of the card. CDs/DVDs it could do the same.
> 
> They put that tag on so they are not sued. As sooner or later it'll happen, and they'll get sued why didn't you tell me, and they can say, we did, so not our fault. Most tags and instruction with the "safety" stuff is all about minmizing law suits from the shister lawyers out there, like the McDonalds cup all say "warning --hot coffee" now over that lasuit in AZ becuase a woman spilled hot coffee on here crotch and was awarded over a Million $ a few years back. Oh yeah, law suit prevention is what it is.


Do you know this because you work with magnets? Or am knowledgeable in that area?

I don't have any spare cell phones to try it out on.

But I know what your saying, just like they say, "Don't use phones on airplanes.....it'll make the plane computers go haywire and you'll crash."

Hasn't happened yet. But there better safe then sorry.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Never heard of a cell phone being damaged by a magnet but that doesn't mean it can't happen. I used to carry my cell phone in a pocket with pencils and one of those magnets on a stick for picking up metal parts in hard to reach areas. I can't say I ever had a problem with my phone.

I am with Alltel & Verizon both CDMA technology phones. I'm guessing if you are with a carrier such as AT&T that used GSM technology and your phone has a SIM card maybe a magnet could interfere with the card itself. Or just maybe it's a reception issue with all phones. If it is I never noticed.

As to car speakers being an issue. Don't car speakers have shielded magnets as to not interfere with electronics.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a Motorola Rzor with Verizon.

So, it seems most of you think it's ok to do.

Just a liability warning, then?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

cells have magnets in them...the speakers and the microphones. just not strong... just got to use your judgement


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Likey a liability warning.

As for the credit cards--that is common knowlegde. Many stores use magnet clips on clothes, and higher $ value merchandise. The magnet it what sets of the alrm if you try to walk out the store (shoplifting) with it. At the counter often there is a pad about 8" x 16" x 1/2" thicj they demagnatize the item. They usually have a warning ion it--"do NOT place creadit card on this" as it will indeed wipe out or scramble the magnetic info on the card.

VHS tapes and DVDs, CDs are the same, but are harder to screw up compared to CC. That is why you should not store them on top of a CRT (Cathode Ray Tube) monitor or TV , as it produces a magnetic field and long term exposure can produce reduced quaility or scrambled up of the stored items.

On a side note--do you know why the CRT weigh so much? It is the lead in the glass. Not kidding, it produces a lot of radiation, the lead cuts it down to minimal amounts--otherwise you would definately be exposed to dangerous/lethal amounts of radiation. So that is why CRTs should be recycled--lots of lead and other nasty elements inside those boxes.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Update:*

Well, maybe those liabilities aren't a joke.

I put my phone in my drake pocket today, like always. The one with the Magnet closure and now my cell phone won't charge.

After 8 hrs though, it started charging again.

I don't know if it has to do with the magnet or what.

:eyeroll:


----------

